# head shaking



## emalia (Feb 7, 2007)

my boy is 11months, one of twins; from early months when he was trying to sleep he would turn his head from side to side,like he was itching the back of his head against the sheet, this has continued on and off over the months.
from about 5mths to 9 months he used to scream alot, tantrum like ( when i was dealing with his brother and couldnt pick him up or teething etc) which once in full flow i couldnt stop and often would hold the right side of his head, upper jaw/cheek for up to 40 minutes- day or night
recently he was sleeping on the bed with me and i was woken up by his rapid head shaking, i thought he was having some kind of fit but his body was stationary and he was asleep so i just thought he might be dreaming and it stopped when i put my hand on his head.
he's been doing more of this head shaking at nite asleep or awake in the past few weeks and last week he was having  his usual sleeping problems and an hour and half  later his behaviour frighten me, the head shaking began quite 'violently', his eyes rolling up so i could see the whites and holding his head as before, he was even bashing his head against the cot bars, which must have hurt but he continued, i got him to stop by placing my hands either side of his face and he 'snuggled in as if gaining comfort, eventually he fell asleep but periodically his head would rapidly shake, this has now begun durning the day, he squints his eyes too, sometimes he just falls asleep if i put him down but other times he does it after he's had his nap. i took him to the dr today thinking he might have an ear infection but his ears are ok. the dr has refered him to the pedeatric at hosp to see if there is a neurological reason. i've read many babies shake their head , but does this sound 'normal' of course now im thinking & panicing somethings majorly wrong with him....anybody else's baby have the same symptoms? or offer any advice? thx in advance ( sorry for such a long post)


----------



## gerbera (Aug 4, 2008)

hi, your gp has done the right thing by referring u. some babies do shake/rub their head but it does sound like he does it a lot, but some could be behavioral
the most helpful thing u can do is get as many episodes on film as possible before your appt with the paediatrician as this will really show the symptoms/extent of it. 
how long till ur appt?
andrea


----------



## emalia (Feb 7, 2007)

hi, thanks for your reply; i took him to the hosptial, they think it's behavioural, especially as he responds to my touch. he still does the head shaking especially at night when he's asleep but thankgoodness no more eyeball rolling.
best wishes


----------

